# Night Time Eating And Fat Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“Eat breakfast like a king, eat lunch like a prince and eat dinner like a pauper.” This maxim can be attributed to nutrition writer Adelle Davis, and since her passing in 1974, the advice to eat less at night to help with fat loss has lived on and continued to circulate in many different incarnations. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

